

Ask HN: How is it going with Shareware/Desktop apps these days? - zerr

Hi all,<p>There were some discussions 3-4 years ago. I&#x27;m interested to hear any success or fail stories from fellow HNers - how are you doing with shareware desktop stuff these days?<p>Thanks!
======
webvet
Yes, I'd be interested to hear about this too.

FWIW, here is a somewhat related, recent experience we've had:

During May/June this year we created a freeware app (for Win), made it
available for download via our website and then used an auto-submitter to
submit it (the PAD file) to a few hundred shareware/freeware download sites
(in the hope of both - getting downloads and some link-love for SEO).

The App got listed on a good number of sites (with many linking to our site)
and we've been receiving a decent number of downloads, but all those links
appear to have done nothing as far as Google rankings are concerned.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Google may well consider such low effort to get posted sites as content farms,
that sounds like it might fit the definition of what they were trying to
downgrade with the recent updates.

